# Huron (downriver) reports?



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

Planning on possibly hitting up the Huron tonight near flatrock. Anyone know if the fishing has picked back up. Since it went cold in May I haven't been back down there. It was like the bite just turned off. Yet for some reason I keep reading reports of large mouths and smallies. Whats the right presentation for this time of year? Soft plastic Shads and spinnerbaits were working well in April. Will take PM's if you like to keep your tips and tricks limited. I only fish with 1 other guy on the regular and don't talk to many anglers.


----------



## Rahooty (Jun 7, 2012)

drumcode said:


> Planning on possibly hitting up the Huron tonight near flatrock. Anyone know if the fishing has picked back up.


Fished there last Friday and again Sunday, 6/8 , 6/10, the water is low and not a lot of action, some smallies were taken but most were pans... hasn't been to good since the water level dropped...


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd be perfectly happy with 1 smallie as I have't caught a real bass in a couple months. I don't mind catching or eating the silvers from the Detroit, but they are just so lazy once you hook'em. I wanna see that fire! Thanks for the report.


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

Any new word on Huron near flatrock? I might get out this afternoon, wondering if things have changed at all. Went down and saw the water level was still super low like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Its still really low, dont see that water risen for quite a while with no rain in the future forecast


----------



## lazenbe (Aug 15, 2011)

I fished yesterday above the walk dam casting rebel crawfish along the shoreline. Caught 3 Smallies but the fishing is still slow.


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been killing smallies and largies wet wading with both fly gear and spinning. Just nailed this fatty last night. On a sqaure bill shallow running rattle crank. Go go willow oaks or Hudson mills. Garuntee you will catch bass and rock bass. I carry 2 rods one with the crank and one with a mepps. Great action all summer on both with and fly gear. It's shallow in spots but fish are there. So don't be afraid tk fish shallow. Got this guy a couple weeks ago 2.






22inch 4 lbs.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

The one pic looks like a snakehead???? What is that/

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> The one pic looks like a snakehead???? What is that/
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Bowfin


----------



## kcephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't done too bad there this summer. Nice smallie last night with topwater. Water level is rising a little


----------

